# Canibeat First Class Fitment



## B15Chris (Nov 1, 2010)

I went to the Canibeat first class fitment show its basically a show with stanced and hellaflush cars


----------



## 8ball (Nov 1, 2010)

Two things I can't beleive how big that turbo is!
And second do all these have some editing done or are my eyes plays tricks with me they alomost look like a touch of HDR


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice hat, FTW!


----------



## B15Chris (Nov 2, 2010)

8ball said:


> Two things I can't beleive how big that turbo is!
> And second do all these have some editing done or are my eyes plays tricks with me they alomost look like a touch of HDR


 
i did do some editing on saturday I spent a good 4 hours working on these lol


----------



## B15Chris (Nov 2, 2010)

also that huge turbo car has a 2jz @ 1000hp


----------

